# Auxerre, France and Waterloo, Belgium



## hmh (Jun 25, 2008)

We are leaving central France ( near Limoges ) tomorrow, and heading for Holland, thought that we might overnight one night near Auxerre, and a second night near Waterloo, which is a pretty spot just S. of Brussels, the battlefield has been kept as green fields, and therre is an interesting visitor centre.

Anyone know of any Aires or Campsites, there?

Ditto Auxerre and surroundings . . .

Any views appreciated!

Helen


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

Hi Helen;

I can recommend Clamecy, just south of Auxerre, very interesting town with lots of little alleyways to explore, there is also a nice little free aire there....

>Clamecy Aire<

Pete


----------



## sprokit (May 1, 2005)

hmh said:


> We are leaving central France ( near Limoges ) tomorrow, and heading for Holland, thought that we might overnight one night near Auxerre, and a second night near Waterloo, which is a pretty spot just S. of Brussels, the battlefield has been kept as green fields, and therre is an interesting visitor centre.
> 
> Anyone know of any Aires or Campsites, there?
> 
> ...


Auxerre - right on the river with all the other motorhomes  and there's water too - but no dump facilities.

Keith (Sprokit)


----------



## hmh (Jun 25, 2008)

Thanks both! What brilliant service!

Helen


----------



## Forrester (Aug 18, 2006)

*Auxerre Aire*

There is an aire at Auxerre which is basically a large car park by the side of the river Yonne. Due to its position near the town centre it does get busy, but there again it's free. :lol: 
Address is "Quai de la Republique", near the bridge which goes over the river.
Forrester.


----------



## Forrester (Aug 18, 2006)

*Auxerre Aire*

There is an aire at Auxerre which is basically a large car park by the side of the river Yonne. Due to its position near the town centre it does get busy, but there again it's free. :lol: 
Address is "Quai de la Republique", near the bridge which goes over the river.
Forrester.


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

sprokit said:


> Auxerre - right on the river with all the other motorhomes  and there's water too - but no dump facilities.
> 
> Keith (Sprokit)


Keith, Looks a nice one, I've had a look and it isn't in our campsite database, I don't suppose you fancy entering it do you :roll: 

Pete


----------



## sprokit (May 1, 2005)

peejay said:


> sprokit said:
> 
> 
> > Auxerre - right on the river with all the other motorhomes  and there's water too - but no dump facilities.
> ...


Hi Pete - done 8) 8)


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

You're a gentleman and a scholar.  

Pete


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*Auxerre*

Nearest Site I know and like is at Poulilly-En-Auxois.

Nice Burgundy Campsite

You may even like to stay for more than one night!

Trev


----------



## Boff (May 10, 2005)

Hi Helen,

now that Auxerre/Clamecy is covered, there remains Waterloo: I do not know any aires in that area, but not too far south there is a "wild spot" at the Ronquieres boat lift.

Best Regards,
Gerhard


----------

